# 109 yr old lightbulb still works



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Funny, all mine last about a week. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...strong-109-years-worlds-oldest-lightbulb.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

D'ats back when d'ay knew how ta mak'um!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

i remember seeing this on the travel channel or something. pretty cool tho

-BYH


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Clearly built in the days before planned senescence


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Although dimly lit at just 4 watts, it's still brighter than some people I know.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Although dimly lit at just 4 watts, it's still brighter than some people I know.


Ouch, true... but, ouch.


----------

